#  Nachrichten >   Wider den neuen Vegan-Feminismus - Männer, esst mehr vo >

## Focus.de

Wir sollen kein Fleisch mehr verzehren? Dahinter stecken lustfeindliche Feministinnen, sagt unser Autor Carsten Otte.         *Weiterlesen...*  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter, daher haben wir die Antwortfunktion deaktiviert. 
Bitte erstellen Sie ein eigenes Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, 
wenn Sie über diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

